# Who has a knack for photoshop?



## dearlybeloved (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok, so here the deal. I took this photo about 3 years ago and for some reason i love it but i feel like photoshop could make me love it even more. I would like to present it to the love of my life (lady in the picture) but i dont want to give her the original as im just not happy with it. 

is there anyone who can help me make this photo a lot better or more appealing? i honestly just dont know what to do with it and its the only photo of her i have like this. anyone feel like taking a stab at it?


----------



## pic_chick (Sep 12, 2012)

what is it you what to change?
do you have a raw or only jpeg?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2012)

I corrected much of the fish-eye, and lightened the shadows.  I also cropped to a portrait orientation.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Sep 12, 2012)

I only have the jpeg. my old hard drive crashed and burned on me and now i keep two backups for that reason.

Thanks Sparky, I like what you did there, but I'm wanting to keep the fisheye effect there. To me, its like i want it to say that when she looks at me, nothing else matters and everything else is just a blur. Thats kinda what im wanting the picture to say at least... im not whipped by any means, just want it to be sweet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2012)

dearlybeloved said:


> I only have the jpeg. my old hard drive crashed and burned on me and now i keep two backups for that reason.
> 
> Thanks Sparky, I like what you did there, but I'm wanting to keep the fisheye effect there. To me, its like i want it to say that when she looks at me, nothing else matters and everything else is just a blur. Thats kinda what im wanting the picture to say at least... im not whipped by any means, just want it to be sweet.



Then I guess you're gonna have to post what you want done.


----------



## pic_chick (Sep 12, 2012)

I fiddle with it a bit


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 12, 2012)

I fiddled with it too:

Added a gradient screen to give some warmth to the sky, layer masked the eyes to brighten them a tad, and fiddled with the levels to arbitrary values because I'm a pro like that.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Sep 12, 2012)

AWESOME!!! you guys did great! i really like these and i appreciate you guys taking the time to fiddle. thanks everyone!


----------



## binga63 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have had a play as well, I hope that you like the result......


----------



## invisible (Sep 13, 2012)

Pretty difficult to work on a JPEG, but then again that's all what you have left. Here's my attempt at highlighting her, while blurring/darkening the background a bit.


----------



## bianni (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my edit


----------



## rokvi (Sep 13, 2012)

Always up for a challenge, here's mine.


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 13, 2012)

I kinda like this photo. 
This jpg isn't too hard to work with btw, I've had much worse. ^^

My shot at it:



Ps. Anything you'd like to see different, just say so. I'm always up for a challenge.


----------



## Edsport (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my go.
I warmed her face a bit, brightened and colored the eyes and got rid of some of those shadows under them and removed a couple hairs from her face...

Before





After


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 13, 2012)

I gave it a try... little bit of artificial lens zoom


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry Gipson but I kinda stole your idea. 
I liked your idea but I think you overdid it a little...


----------



## rokvi (Sep 13, 2012)

Seeing as this for the OP Judo, we'll let him be the judge of that :mrgreen: 
Personally I like Charlies "correct" skin colour and "natural" looking eyes.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Judobreaker said:


> Sorry Gipson but I kinda stole your idea.
> I liked your idea but I think you overdid it a little...



The OP did say:


dearlybeloved said:


> To me, its like i want it to say that when she  looks at me, nothing else matters and *everything else is just a blur.*



Yours AIN'T blurred enough to say that!   lol!


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 13, 2012)

rokvi said:


> Seeing as this for the OP Judo, we'll let him be the judge of that :mrgreen:
> Personally I like Charlies "correct" skin colour and "natural" looking eyes.



Don't judge me on that!
I'm frickin colorblind, I can't help it if I miss a color every once in a while. 
I'm actually surprised at the amount of times I get it right. xD




cgipson1 said:


> Judobreaker said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Gipson but I kinda stole your idea.
> ...



You've got a point there...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Judobreaker said:


> rokvi said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as this for the OP Judo, we'll let him be the judge of that :mrgreen:
> ...



They say Love is blind!


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm so full of love!


----------



## dearlybeloved (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW!Thanks guys. I totally forgot about this thread and ive stumbled upon it to see some great stuff! thanks for you contributes as I enjoyed looking at these!.

As much as I do enjoy all of these, I really have to say my favorite is judobreakers 2nd edit with the blur. It really does produce the feeling i want to convey, in me at least. 

Thanks guys for all of your help!


----------



## Animaniac888 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's my feeble attempt:



It's not very good.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 30, 2012)

My quick and dirty go at an edit.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Sep 30, 2012)

I really like that last one jake. Great job, All of these look great. I feel so helpless in photoshop when seeing these. What all did you guys do to these if you dont mind explaining?


----------



## Tee (Sep 30, 2012)

I think a few people need to calibrate their screens.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tee said:


> I think a few people need to calibrate their screens.



I do, I do!


----------



## Judobreaker (Oct 1, 2012)

Tee said:


> I think a few people need to calibrate their screens.



That'd be me. 




dearlybeloved said:


> I really like that last one jake. Great job, All of these look great. I feel so helpless in photoshop when seeing these. What all did you guys do to these if you dont mind explaining?



First I opened it in Adobe Camera Raw.
White balance correction.
Exposure increase.
Fiddled around a bit with the recovery, fill light, and blacks.
Increased the exposure a bit more on your girlfriends hair/jacket and on her eyes (using the Adjustment Brush).

Then I opened it in Photoshop itself.
Smoothed the skin a bit.
Duplicated the whole image to a new layer.
Added a radial blur (zoom) on that second layer and erased the middle part where your girlfriend is.


----------



## weems (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is my quick go at it.

I had a few exposure adjustments, brightened the eyes, added a blur, smoothed the skin and added a small vignette.


----------



## chloe_digiscrap (Oct 3, 2012)

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but I love processing challenges so I had to give it a try, especially with such a great pic, I love it!!
I first smoothed the skin, sharpened the eyes and the overall pic, and then I used actions (by Charm Box Studios):
First "Rose", I like the bright colors and fresh look:


and then "Mockingbird" (although it's a shame to black-and-white such beautiful eyes, I have to admit!), more dramatic:


I hope you like them!


----------

